# rischio di distruggere tutto?[RISOLTO]

## z3n0

salve gente,

ho gentoo da poco..

la installai con lo stage3 seguendo le istruzioni online..

la conosco poco e non è nemmeno tanto semplice, però l'ho preferita alle altre distro perchè il mio amd64 risultava troppo lento con una comune 32bit e cmq sono riuscito ad avere mooolte cose che tutte le altre distro non riuscivo a far girare correttamente.

saranno 7-8 mesi che è sul mio pc ed ora stavo pensando di aggiornarla completamente, ma so che è una cosa abbastanza rischiosa. penso di doverlo fare xkè ci sono alcuni pacchetti che non mi vanno per niente bene e anche se provo ad aggiornarli non trovo solizione..

esiste qualche comando x aggiornare l'intero sistema e tutti i pacchetti alla versione piu recente senza rischiare di ditruggere tutta la distro?

dopo un'aggiornamento simile, vorrei poter accedere alla mia gentoo senza troppi danni, o magari senza nessuno  :Very Happy: 

che mi consigliate?

un po di dati:

Linux hh 2.6.12-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Fri Jun 24 12:02:04 Local time zone must be set--see zic  x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

#################################################################################################

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built$# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-Os -march=athlon64 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE="nptl gnome gtk gtk2 alsa dvd dvdr cdr mad flac oggvorbis usb esd cups foom$ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

PORTAGE_BINHOST=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/"

LINGUAS="it"

LANGUAGE="39"

ALSA_CARDS="via82xx,bt87x"

#################################################################################################

il make l'ho ottenuto con l'ausilio di un amico..

a voi la parola   :Smile: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

basta leggere le guide

emerge -uDN world

----------

## otaku

 *z3n0 wrote:*   

> ci sono alcuni pacchetti che non mi vanno per niente bene e anche se provo ad aggiornarli non trovo solizione..

 

quali pacchetti?

----------

## Onip

prima però devi dare un bell'

```
# emerge sync
```

 in oltre devi prestare bene attenzione a quando vai ad aggiornare i file di config ( etc-update  o dispatch-conf ) . 

P.S. un aggiornamento costante del sistema ( 2 - 3 volte a settimana ) è, IMHO, più semplice e meno rischioso

----------

## z3n0

grazie gente, gnome continua a riavviarsi (nell'ultima settimana gia 4-5 volte, prima mai successo), gnome bluetooth non ha mai funzionato, come totem. non riesco a settare la stampante, e x ognuno di questi pacchetti ho cercato guide/post ed ho cercato di risolvere..

se do quel comando x aggiornare tutto, sicuro che non si schianta niente?

grassie

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *z3n0 wrote:*   

> se do quel comando x aggiornare tutto, sicuro che non si schianta niente?

 

se hai seguito le guide e fatto le cose come si deve non succede niente.

ma ti pare possibile che un aggiornamento distrugge il sistema

certo... la situazione che descrivi è indice di una cattiva configurazione/compilazione dei software, ma quello non è certamente colpa del sistema, quanto forse di chi l'ha fatto.

fai un sync e l'aggiornamento, poi cerca di capire quali sono i problemi e prova a risolverli

----------

## z3n0

sisi sincronizzo e poi aggiorno..

cmq nell'installazione iniziale veramente non ho mai visto un errore..mi è sembrato tutto perfetto..

mi do da fare..in genere quanto può metterci su un sistema simile?

----------

## otaku

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> ma ti pare possibile che un aggiornamento distrugge il sistema

 

dipende dal sistema operativo  :Cool:  magari z3n0 è abituato ad usare prodotti M$

 *z3n0 wrote:*   

> mi do da fare..in genere quanto può metterci su un sistema simile?

 

Se non aggiorni da tanto tempo come dici e hai un computer medio ... almeno un giorno di compilazioni non te lo leva nessuno

ti consiglio di aggiornare prima il sistema (emerge system) così ti levi eventuali aggiornamenti di glibc (che sono abbastanza lunghi da compilare) e aggiorni il sistema base su cui si regge tutto...

poi ti fai pian pianino tutto il resto

----------

## z3n0

no veramente ero abituato a debian..non uso microsoft da almeno 2 anni e tutti i 3pc + server di casa sono linux!

cmq il mio pc è in sign..

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *z3n0 wrote:*   

> no veramente ero abituato a debian...

 

peggio ancora  :Wink: 

----------

## z3n0

daaaai   :Laughing: 

----------

## shogun_panda

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *z3n0 wrote:*   no veramente ero abituato a debian... 
> 
> peggio ancora 

 

Premettendo che non ho mai avuto a che fare con Debian...

Ocho che partono i mega-flammoni!  :Laughing: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

l'unica cosa cui devi portare attenzione è l'utilizzo di etc-update alla fine. la cosa migliore è utilizzare il merge interattivo nel caso in cui i file di conf che hai modificato siano differenti in sintassi varie o cose del genere. per il resto tutti noi aggiorniamo il nostro sistema e l'abbiamo sempre operativo.

----------

## z3n0

si ho notato  :Razz: 

cmq io domani mattina parto molto presto e oggi esco e torno in nottata, quindi rimando tutto a mercoledì quando torno  :Razz: 

ne approfitto x fare un po di foto al nord italia che tanto mi paice  :Very Happy: 

----------

## z3n0

gente,

la situazione peggiora...gnome inizia a crushare spesso e lo stesso vale x nautilus..

qua c'è bisogno di sistemare tutto...nn voglio pensare di dover formattare in stile windows eh!   :Shocked: 

guardate qua:

 *Quote:*   

> stage1/xgcc -Bstage1/ -B/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -c    -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -fprofile-generate -DIN_GCC   -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -pedantic -Wno-long-long -Wold-style-definition     -DHAVE _CONFIG_H -DGENERATOR_FILE    -I. -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.4.4-r1/work/gcc-3 .4.4/gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.4.4-r1/work/gcc-3.4.4/gcc/. -I/var/tmp/portage /gcc-3.4.4-r1/work/gcc-3.4.4/gcc/../include  /var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.4.4-r1/work/ gcc-3.4.4/gcc/genrecog.c -o genrecog.o
> 
> stage1/xgcc -Bstage1/ -B/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/    -O2 -march=athlon64 -pi pe -fprofile-generate -DIN_GCC   -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -W missing-prototypes -pedantic -Wno-long-long -Wold-style-definition     -DHAVE_CO NFIG_H -DGENERATOR_FILE  -o genrecog \
> 
>         genrecog.o rtl.o read-rtl.o bitmap.o ggc-none.o min-insn-modes.o gensupp ort.o insn-conditions.o print-rtl1.o \
> ...

 

quindi ovviamente non riesco ad andare avanti e nemmeno posso fare in modo di saltare gcc vista la sua importanza!

mi date na mano please  :Question:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## RollsAppleTree

Questo potrebbe essere il problema:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-407294-highlight-error+sysdevel+gcc3+4+4r1.html

oopure prova così

 *Quote:*   

> For people that are running a jackass system and want to upgrade their gcc 3.4.3 to gcc 3.4.4 and _dont_ want to run into the dreaded libstdc++.so.6 problem, heres a simple solution:
> 
> For some reason, on emerging gcc.3.4.4, portage removes the complete tree of gcc 3.4.3 during runtime to update it with 3.4.4, so theres no libstdc++.so.6 left. Unfortunately this one is needed for further emerges and even gcc-config requires this file. Do a
> 
> Codice:
> ...

 

l'ho preso da questo post ... leggilo tutto, per essere sicuro... loro hanno installato da Jackass... prova a vedere ...

Guarda anche i problemi di aggiornamento da Gentoo2004.3 (quale penso sia il tuo, + o -) e il 2005.1 in questo post ... parla proprio di amd 64...

Ultima cosa: prova un pò a guardare qui ... nn vorrei fosse il tuo STESSO IDENTICO problema

----------

## z3n0

porco il mio inglese  :Razz: 

cmq mi sa che provo un po con il fatto che per installare gcc 3.4.4 ha bisogno delle 3.4.3..

ora vedo un po..

grazie x la precisione, spero di riuscire a combinare qualcosa

----------

## z3n0

con un bel  USE="multilib" emerge gcc sono riuscito ad andare avanti...la compilazione si è fermata dopo una 20ina di pacchetti con:

 *Quote:*   

> ./config.sh: line 1019: /lib64: is a directory
> 
>         Making re (dynamic)
> 
> Writing Makefile for re
> ...

 

ma ora sono troppo stanco e farò qualche ricerca domani  :Smile: 

tnx

----------

## z3n0

beh ho risolto togliendo il pacchetto perl e ri-emergendendolo...   :Shocked: 

cmq mancano ancora 280 pacchetti   :Rolling Eyes: 

sperem  :Very Happy: 

----------

## z3n0

problemaccio che non riesco a risolvere e ne sul forum ho trovato soluzione

 *Quote:*   

> cd ./html && gtkdoc-mkhtml liboil ../liboil-docs.sgml
> 
> XPath error : Undefined variable
> 
> compilation error: file file:///usr/share/sgml/docbook/xsl-stylesheets-1.68.1/html/callout.xsl line 158 element img
> ...

 

help  :Sad: 

----------

## z3n0

risolto tutto, sono riuscito ad aggiornare l'intero sistema, ma 2 pacchetti non vogliono andare..

uno è  net-nds/openldap-2.2.28-r2 e l'altro è xchat (poco male)..

il primo non riesco proprio a sistemarlo..

qualcuno ha suggerimenti?

----------

## federico

Che errori hai detto che danno?

Fede

----------

## Kernel78

 *z3n0 wrote:*   

> risolto tutto, sono riuscito ad aggiornare l'intero sistema, ma 2 pacchetti non vogliono andare..
> 
> uno è  net-nds/openldap-2.2.28-r2 e l'altro è xchat (poco male)..
> 
> il primo non riesco proprio a sistemarlo..
> ...

 

Prova almeno a postare l'errore che ti da quanto tenti di emergerlo, altrimenti risulta lievemente difficile capire che problema tu possa avere e in che modo risolverlo   :Wink: 

----------

## z3n0

si scusa c'hai ragione..sono tornato alle 2 stanotte, e ho passato la nottata e la mattinata a guardare gentoo ricompilare  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> *** Warning: Linking the shared library back_perl.la against the
> 
> *** static library /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.7/x86_64-linux/auto/DynaLoader/DynaLoader. a is not portable!
> 
> cc -shared  .libs/init.o .libs/search.o .libs/close.o .libs/config.o .libs/bind. o .libs/compare.o .libs/modify.o .libs/add.o .libs/modrdn.o .libs/delete.o .libs /version.o  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/openldap-2.2.28-r2/work/openldap-2. 2.28/libraries/libldap_r/.libs -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/openldap-2.2.28- r2/work/openldap-2.2.28/libraries/liblber/.libs -L/usr/lib64 -L/usr/lib/perl5/5. 8.7/x86_64-linux/CORE ../../../libraries/libldap_r/.libs/libldap_r.so -L/var/tmp /portage/openldap-2.2.28-r2/work/openldap-2.2.28/libraries/liblber/.libs ../../. ./libraries/liblber/.libs/liblber.so /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.7/x86_64-linux/auto/Dyna Loader/DynaLoader.a -lperl -lpthread -lnsl -ldl -lm -lcrypt -lutil -lc  -march=a thlon64 -Wl,-soname -Wl,back_perl-2.2.so.7 -o .libs/back_perl-2.2.so.7.0.21
> ...

 

prima di questo non sembravano esserci errori  :Sad: 

----------

